# MARVIN & MILGUARD Windows? What Brand To Get?



## mdalli (Jun 29, 2006)

I've had Milguard windows in my house for about 8 years, and they are outstanding at a very good price.

I've heard that J.D. Power has a reputation for swaying their opinions for $$, but that's just what I've heard.


----------



## WindowGeek (Apr 28, 2008)

MGJIM,

Contractors, are customers of Marvin, Andersen, Pella, ect, but they are the installer, not the end user. I have a freind that installs nothingbut Harvey windows because he can get into his customers price range with the product line. When it came to his house he Put Pella's in. Some install requirements are easier to "work around" then others. 

You are going to pay more for Pella or Andersen because you are going to get a better window, better glass, and better service. I will admit that I'm bias to Pella because as long as I install it right, they have worry about the rest. Pella does their own warranty service through it's regional PDSN's (Distributor Network). Very few window manufactures will come out to your house to trouble shoot a problem free of charge for 2 years. Warrantied parts are free for 10, and the glass garunteed for 20. Infact I have paid out of pocket to replace and Andersen in good faith to a customer. I used to buy Pella and Andersen, That was the last one I ever bought. I actually installed a Pella Door in the same house.

With most other manufacturers The contractor has to check everything out and fight it out for the customer. I have never had to do that with Pella, they come they fix it and that's that. I did one install wrong in begining and it had a problem which I had to make right for the customer, make sure your contractor will work with you if there is a problem after the job is done!

Remember the old analogy, you get what you pay for. I rank windows as Pella, Anderson, then Marvin. If Contractor installs correctly then you shouldn't have a problem with any of these. What you pay for is the service and the piece of mind if something does happen that you can get the problem taken care of.


----------



## coollightgeek (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got 19 double hung windows to replace in southern NH.
I want wood grain on the inside very close to my provincial oak and white vinyl on the outside and three by four grids on the inside and triple glazing.
How much per window should I expect to pay to buy and install myself versus getting it professionally installed?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not personally familiar with Milguard, Marvin a high quality window with a price to match, IMHO, Andersen is as good as Marvin, but less expensive. I would never recommend Pella, far to many rotted window frames that they will not stand behind.

If J D Powers recommends Pella, they did not do their homework.

26 years as a remodeling contractor.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Pella, Anderson, and Marvin are all fine if you are looking at their high-end wood choices. Despite what an earlier poster said, their service is atrocious, and it is like pulling teeth to get them to stand behind their product. This is based on personal experience, and as you can see, I have nothing to hide as my company name, website, etc are here for all to see. Milgard is a fine mid grade vinyl choice. I would personally recommend a high grade vinyl product over wood in terms of bang for your buck, but depending on your home and circumstances, wood can be a fine choice... You'll just pay a premium.


----------

